# MDF or Ply for double oven base??



## eldercop (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello everyone. I'm making a freestanding enclosure for a double over that will have a pan organizer drawer underneath. Which would be best for the under over/top of drawer compartment? Oven weights about 350 and the cabinet will be about 40 in wide. Plan on the shelf in a dado but could use steel angle iron for support as well. Any input from kitchen guys would be great. Thanks

George


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Use Birch plywood and construct a torsion box.

It will be easy, and PLENTY strong. Will also resist moisture and temperature variations, should anything get spilled on it.


----------



## SL77 (Jan 11, 2015)

I remember my mom spilling all of the turkey broth inside the oven one Thanksgiving. Dad had to eventually remove the two built in ovens and replace the insulation because it started stinking. If that scenario is possible in your setup I think the MDF would not hold up to a major spill of liquid. But I'm pretty much a rookie, so let the other guys chime in, good luck.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I wouldn't want MDF anywhere near something that weighs that much, has that much heat, and the possibility of spills. Plywood…...


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

somebody called me today and asked for the village idiot

i had to hand the phone to some one else

so what is the difference aside from weight, where falsely claimed painted maple or plywood that is nothing more then false advertising in various forms of marketing where the difference between piss and paint is indistinguishable from each other ?

I pick plywood for one reason, its light, mdf isnt, and plywood burns hotter and easier to incinerate then MDF, painted mdf is easier to clean then unfinished plywood ?

the dimes that stay in your pocket, are the choices you get to make : )


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I take exception to the incineration part…MDF burns quite well, and very hot. But you make a good point about cheap ply. But my thinking wasn't so much about fire, but the adhesive breaking down in the MDF. The adhesives in MDF will likely start breaking down somewhere in the upper 100's (just a guess, most glues start failing around that temp). Should that happen you will only have a fistful of dust holding that oven up. You do make a good point about plywood, but sing a quality cabinet grade plywood from a brand name (Columbia Forest Products or States Industries) would solve that problem. But that's only my opinion…....


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I've installed dozens of double ovens. Never saw mdf used on the bottom. 3/4 ply all day long. I wouldn't worry about spills/ moisture/ heat, I've never seen it have any kind of effect.


----------



## Elksniffer (Feb 5, 2009)

I just built one more or less as a protoype using 3/4" OSB. The shelves were set in 1/4" dados and front has a 2" face frame. Double ovens have been in it about two months and no problems. The oven is 30"


----------

